# Pets at home wood shavings?



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

I’m hesitant to using this bedding for my hamster . There seems to be mixed opinions online. It is indeed pine but it is kiln dried. Just wondering has anybody had any problems with this?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hi, I've used the plain pets at home woodshavings for years, with multiple hamsters and gerbils and never had a problem.

I would never recommend the antibacterial or the scented ones they do though, those shouldn't even be for sale in my opinion, but for as long as you stick to the plain one, I see no reason to avoid it. 

Some small animals (or even humans) could have issues with it, but that's the same with anything.


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Ok I was just a bit worried because I saw this thing and it said that when your hamster pees on it then it releases the harmful phenols again but thank you for taking your time to reply


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

HamHam said:


> Ok I was just a bit worried because I saw this thing and it said that when your hamster pees on it then it releases the harmful phenols again but thank you for taking your time to reply


Your welcome, never heard of that, but if you're worried you could have a sand bath and hopefully the hamster will use that as a toilet.


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

Is it good at holding burrows?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I've had issues with wood-shavings and many other people have too.

For anything hamster I recommend signing up to hamster central. Here you'll find so much up to date advice.

http://www.hamstercentral.com/community/

@ForestWomble soft wood releases phenols. Cedar is the worst, then pine, then spruce. Kiln drying removes some phenols but not all. This can cause skin, eye and resp irritation, as well as damaging the liver. There's been plenty of studies on it. While short term use is unlikely to cause a lot of harm (although I have had a hamster react quite badly. In the space of a week or so he had sore eyes, red skin and hair loss), it can build up in their bodies. There are many rescues which now refuse to allow you to adopt a rodent from them if you intend to house them on wood shavings (except aspen). They ask in their adoption form and ask to send proof of suitable enclosure that's already set up inc bedding.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

HamHam said:


> Is it good at holding burrows?


Yes, it is.


----------

